# 1942 Elgin Model 502



## 53Phantom (Jul 2, 2010)

*1942 Elgin Model 502 Project*

With the exception of the chain, which is enroute, I have finished the clean-up on my 1942 Elgin Model 502. As you may remember, this was an old rusty Pa. barn find that I bought for $50.00 on Ebay. I was able to bring back the red color that had turned pink, repacked all of the bearings, front and rear Musselman hubs, and re-laced the wheels. I did no paint touch up as I am a firm believer that they are only original once. Personally, I like the scrapes, dings, and paint blemishes. Everything is original on this bike except the headset cups, bearings, and locking nut and the tires and spokes. Having always been a Schwinn man, this bike has given me an new appreciation for Elgin bikes. They are very well made and solid as a rock. I also have a new interest in prewar and wartime bikes and will begin looking for another for my next project. Anyway, enjoy the pictures! Cliff


----------



## chriscokid (Jul 2, 2010)

very nice job cliff..... he cleaned up nice


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks! I cant wait  to get the chain on it and ride!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks great, but all Murray built JC Higgins and a few late Elgins Have 'MOD 502' stamped on them. Just code for 'made for Sears'. The second number should be the catalog #, which you can often match up to a certain year cat. page in the Elgin/JCH/Hawthorne book.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 3, 2010)

Right. I didnt know what else to call it except a 502. Someone said it was referred to as a "Good" model but, I havent seen that in print anywhere.


----------

